# Mounting vintage wood vise to workbench top



## jim smith 1950 (Oct 6, 2010)

I bought at an auction a vintage vise. Being a newer woodworker, I am not sure of the best way to mount it. Originally I was going to bury the mounting bracket in the the bench top. However the mounting bracket corner is not a 90 degree angle and cannot be mounted flush to the side of the bench top. Any suggestions on the best way to mount this vise will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@jim smith 1950

Wow, Jim, your second post in 8 years - welcome back.

The back bracket doesn't form a 90 degree angle because, generally, the jaws are splayed inward at the top so that, when clamping force is applied, the top of the jaws will close tightly, without racking outward.

I can't tell from your picture, but there must be mounting holes in the back bracket which allow you to screw the bracket from the underside of the bench - you would have to probably add a filler piece to ensure the top of the jaws is level with your bench top. One or two pieces of plywood would probably suffice, but again it depends on the distance from the flat portion of the back bracket, to the top of the rear jaw, including the thickness of your bench top.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

@ jim smith 1950, Hi jim,I had the same problem not so long ago & ended up drilling holes & using 4/ 3 inch lag bolts.Solid as a rock. Jamesjj


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Jim, If you don't want to carve the edge of your bench to conform to the angle of the rear face of the vise so it will inset into the bench...you could easily shape a shim to conform to the vice angle to fit between the vise and the bench edge. A maple shim would be my choice. I use hard maple for the jaw material covered with cork (easily replaced).


----------

